# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Βοήθεια για SONY DAV-SB100 - DVD Home Theater System

## Philips

Εαν εχει κάποιος το service manual. 

Η βλάβη του πάντως είναι η εξής: ΜΟΝΟ όταν λειτουργεί το CD DVD player μετα απο λίγα λεπτά το σύστημα σβήνει εντελώς. Σβήνει ακόμα και το standby. Αφου το βγάλω απο την μπρίζα, το αφήσω μερικά λεπτά και το ξαναβάλω, δουλεύει. Κάτι μου λέει πως η βλάβη εντοπίζεται στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας. Απο αυτή προς το drive για να δώσει τα ρεύματα για το transport. 
Ιδέα κανείς; Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## radiodj105

Προφανώς το CD-DVD Player είναι ενσωματωμένο και δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο εξωτερικό μηχάνημα που όμως παίρνει τροφοδοσία από τον 5κανάλο ενισχυτή. Σωστά;
Αν έχει ραδιόφωνο ή άλλες πηγές εισόδου... αυτές λειτουργούν σωστά μετά από κάποια ώρα λειτουργίας;
Αν έχει και άλλες πηγές, δοκίμασε να τον "ζορίσεις". Παίξε σε δυνατή ένταση κάτι να δεις εκεί πως συμπεριφέρεται!

----------


## Philips

Κοντοχωριανέ σωστά υπέθεσες. Το έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό που λες. Μόνο στo CD-DVD το κάνει ακόμα κι όταν δεν παιζει Audio.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

παιδια καλησπερα.σαν πρωην τεχνικος σε service της sony θα σας πω το εξης..
πρωτα απ'ολα ειναι στην εγγυηση??τα συγγεκριμενα εχουν βγαλει προβλημα στο τροφοδοτικο.γινεται μια συγκεκριμμενη μετατροπη στην πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου απο τα service της  sony.μια συμβουλη....μην προσπαθησετε να βρητε την βλαβη.ΑΔΙΚΟΣ ΚΟΠΟΣ .ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Philips

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι στην εγγύηση. Βασικά στο τροφοδοτικό είχε πάει το μυαλό μου. Να αλλάξω κανένα πυκνωτή να λύσω έστω προσωρινά το πρόβλημα. Λεφτά στη SONY για service εγώ δε δίνω. Δε νομίζω οτι αξίζει τα λεφτά του αυτό το σύστημα. Αρκετά είχε δώσει αυτός που το αγόρασε. 
Συνάδελφε δε γίνεται να μου πεις προσωπικά με e-mail τη μετατροπή που απαιτείται; Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

κοιτα εγω εχω ενα μηνα περιπου που εχω φυγει απο το service και ησυχασε το κεφαλι μου.οσο για την βλαβη ειναι σε μορφη bullited που τα στελνει η sony.δεν τα εφτιαχνα εγω να σου πω την αληθεια αλλα ο συναδελφος μου.θυμαμε οτι αλλαζε ενα ολοκληρωμενο στο τροφοδοτικο με 8 ποδαρακια και καποιες αντιστασεις.μπορω να κατεβασω το σχεδιο απο την σελιδα της sony σε μερικες μερες γιατι ειναι μεγαλο το αρχειο και η συνδεση μου αργη.θα δω τι p/n εχει το ολοκληρωμενο και θα σου το στειλω για να πας σε ενα σερβις να τπ παραγγειλεις.οκ??????

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε philips εχουμε και λεμε.....αλλαζεις το IC901 το οποιο το p/n για να το παραγγειλεις ειναι 988507346 
και επισης παραλληλα με τον C909 βαζεις μια zener με p/n παραγγελιας 871994779.η καθοδος της διοδου συνδεετε με το + του πυκνωτη C909.εσυ απλα θα πας σε ενα εξουσιοδοτημενο service της sony και θα παραγγειλεις συμφωνα με τους κωδικους που σου εχω δωσει.τιμη δεν κοιταξα να σου πω την αληθεια.αν σε ρωτησουν που βρηκες τουσ κωδ.παραγγελειας πεσ οτι κατεβασες το σχεδιο απο το internet  αν και δεν θα σε ρωτησουν.

----------


## Philips

Φίλε σε χίλιοευχαριστώ! Θα σπεύσω στη SONY για τις παραγγελίες! Σου χρωστάω...

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλη επιτυχια.ενημερωσε με οταν ειναι οκ.παντος μακρια απο την νεα σειρα ενισχυτων str-db****  της sony.δεν λεω καλο ηχο εχουνε αλλα επιδη χρησιμοποιουν μια καινουργια κολληση χωρις μολιβδο την lead free ολο ψυχρες ειναι .ΕΙΧΑ ΑΓΑΝΑΚΤΥΣΕΙ.............................

----------


## Philips

Πήγα λοιπόν στη Sony και μου είπαν οτι το ολοκληρωμενο εχει 40 ευρω. Δε δίνω τόσα για επισκευή. Αμα είναι με άλλα 70 παίρνω καινούριο. Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια και ειδικά τα Τρίκαλα.......

----------

